# Canada Goose mounts



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone know of a place in Wisconsin i can get a kit to mount Canada Geese. I shot a big 12 pounder, n i wanted to mount it, but i dont have enough, and i dont have a kit to do it myself?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You can order kits on from taxidermy.net...Good Luck!


----------

